# would 350-400 true led watts flower a 4x4 tent



## next (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys n gals,

I am currently using two 96x3 reflector led lights from topled / mars hydro. Was wondering if I could get by upgrading to a 4x4 tent. Anyone running a 192/3watt led light in a 4x4 tent?

Thanks MP


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

PJ says basically 45-50 working watts per sq ft.  I was looking at 2 300W for a 7 sq ft space.  If you have 350-400 working watts, you are good for about 7-8 sq ft.   There is still a lot of hype out there.  The LED manufacturers are still "overestimating" (lying) about the coverage area.  The lights need to be basically right over the plants--LEDs do not throw light off to the side like larger HIDs do.  Also, 350-400 working watts seems like a lot for a 192 x 3W fixture....wonder if they are overestimating this too.


----------



## next (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks THG,

I tried to read up on all of pj's posts  I seen somewhere he mentioned that inside a tent required a little less, due to it being in a completely enclosed space.

I see MR1 growing some pretty nice looking buds with 27watts / sq foot, not sure if he is an exception but, it is what it is.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

For LED's

Tent = 60w / sqft 
Open Space = 90w / sqft 

Sourced by most recent PJ posts. :aok:


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

Thats almost 1000watt for a 4x4 tent, don't most people run 1000watt hps in a 4x4 tent?


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 20, 2015)

next said:


> Thats almost 1000watt for a 4x4 tent, don't most people run 1000watt hps in a 4x4 tent?



Yes but when the manufacture says 300w Led will equally 600 hps is about but not there...im running 10plants under 2 300 watt kind leds..and at 18inches above canopy i can get about  3x3 coverage.... 

View attachment 20150420_185615.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 20, 2015)

Another view 

View attachment 20150420_185631.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey techron, very nice setup you got there, plants look awesome..

So with two 300 watt kind LED's, that is 440watt draw power total, plust your t5's. How many sq feet is your tent?


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

400watt of led and 200watt of t5's, 600 watts to cover 16 sq feet = 37.5watts / sq ft


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 21, 2015)

next said:


> 400watt of led and 200watt of t5's, 600 watts to cover 16 sq feet = 37.5watts / sq ft



Thank you...mine is 4x4...I filled it last run and had tent too crowded an it was full so whith what I have its not   .  For 4x4 @18 inches.......2 more lights would be perfect...in the T5 I have 4 6500..and 10k finisher..yes Draw 440 from kind


----------



## next (Apr 21, 2015)

I kinda like the old style 100X3watt from mars hydro, can get it for 120$ shipped. Either that or the reflector style 96X3 for 180$ shipped. Seems me the old school is more bang for your buck.

Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> For LED's
> 
> Tent = 60w / sqft
> Open Space = 90w / sqft
> ...


However sort of taken out of context.

  Yes using multiple light fixtures you can get away with 60 watt's, and again guys this is to do better that HPS of which the average person will get a 1/2 gram per watt. Reason being you can get back the reflection unlike you can obtain in an open space with no reflection.

This is also based on an average of 2 to 3 weeks veg max. Of course you could veg for 6 weeks with an HPS and do better but your overall electric bill would be four times the cost to produce said product.

In other words, Next if you want to use the reflector series and crush it in your tent you'll need 3 of the 144x3's to have a chance. 
_[Their advertised consumption specs are wrong as far as wattage listed, but are within their +/- specs.]_ I have tested this first hand.

To my knowledge there is not a single fixture on the market that can handle a 4x4 space solely. At lease not with consistent yield from side to side. LED's direct their light with far less spread than HPS and PAR values drop off a bunch as you go outside the lights pattern.

Of course you can throw it out the window if a person is still learning to grow a plant. Things happen a lot faster under LED and if your off in feeding your plants will show it at a much faster rate.
:48:


----------

